# Making your expensive gear look like crap while traveling



## ahsanford (May 26, 2013)

Hey gang,

I am off on a work trip to a beautiful but not super nice or safe place. I will have some down time, and I hope to snap some nice shots.

I've read in various places to consider making your camera look like junk to dissuade thieves. Links like this http://petapixel.com/2013/03/19/5-critical-tips-for-travel-photographers/ (see point #1) speak to what I am talking about.

I'm going to keep the gear simple on this trip, and leave the red-ringed gear behind. My 28 IS (which is phenomenal, btw) is a sharp as some L primes and is fantastically non-descript (small, lacks that telltale red ring, etc.). That's all I'm bringing on the glass side of things.

But I am bringing my 5D3, so I will be temporarily dirtying it up as best I can. I'd like to do so as intelligently and 100% reversibly as possible. Knowing I may sell this camera someday, I treat it very well and take great pains to have it looking like new. What tape will stay on well in hot and humid conditions (think Florida in the summer, not like a rainforest or anything) but come off completely cleanly with minimal cleanup required? 

Any suggestions? I have electrical tape, masking tape, a black duct tape (Gorilla tape if you know it) and possibly some hockey tape.

Thanks,
A


----------



## vscd (May 26, 2013)

Black Tape and an sufficient insurance-contract for your gear, before travelling. I don't think you need more.


----------



## ahsanford (May 26, 2013)

I appreciate the quick reply! And bonus points for not scolding for me that this is a bad idea b/c thieves aren't choosy.

Can we get specific on the tape? A few forum posts elsewhere claim that electrical tape (stretchy, grabs well, etc.) will leave a residue, and my hockey tape was a disaster when I tried it -- it needs tension to grab, it seems, so small patches will not stick.

I see that gaffer tape is overwhelmingly preferred, but I am not a pro and don't work in an entertainment field. Will the cheaper $20 made by 3M gaffer tape work as well as the pricey pro stuff? Industrial gaffer tape at Home Depot run $69 a roll, and that's terribly excessive for this odd little project.

- A


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 26, 2013)

How about $28 for a Delkin skin, then slap on whatever cheap tape you want, maybe with a couple of paint splashes for good measure?


----------



## RomainF (May 26, 2013)

Gaffer tape is the best thing.
Go to a shop and try some of them before buying it. Some of them leave nasty residue on the camera...

You have to make ya camera look like it's an old crappy one. 
So cover everything with gaffer and try to make the gaffer look pretty old. Try to *rub and scratch it* with scissors or anything else. 
Get a crappy and discreet strap, like the ones you can find on old film cameras. Or even worse...get a Pentax strap. That's funny but real. Thieves prefer a lot Canon/Nikon !

You could even try to stick some advertising stickers on it ? maybe.

Once you'll be in a "dangerous" area, act like you don't care bout the camera. That may be hard to do but it is important. 

Here's mine :
Genuine old one...






To get an even more "crappy-old-one-look", you may take off the little cover thing on the left side and taped some gaffer instead. 

I don't know where you're goin but if you go to some "real serious" place, you have to know that if some thugs want to steal ya camera, they'll get it regardless of weather it looks like...it is a big one, bigger than a compact, then it must be expensive. In that situation, just give it to them. That's sad but the best advice i can tell... You'd be happier once alive but without your 5D than seriously armed (or dead) without your camera.

Take care of you


----------



## docholliday (May 26, 2013)

Even if the tape does leave residue, Isopropyl Alcohol or PEC-12 will remove it without damaging anything - I use it all the time to remove residues left on my 1Ds3 and 1D3 from temporary rigging I've done to the camera for different shoots...


----------



## ahsanford (May 26, 2013)

RomainF said:


> Gaffer tape is the best thing.
> Go to a shop and try some of them before buying it. Some of them leave nasty residue on the camera...
> 
> You have to make ya camera look like it's an old crappy one.
> ...



Great feedback, great tips. On a 1-10 scale of hell (1) to heaven (10) as far as safety goes, this place is maybe a 4. It's more like going to a bad part of the Bronx -- I'm not going to a war-torn country or anything. A snatch and grab is far more likely than any guns/knives being involved.

Already have a non-canon strap and the lens is truly dainty and nondescript. I think the tape will do it. I've seen the rock-band stickers on lens hoods as a nice 'cheapening' move (remember, hood resale values are poor, so something more destructive makes sense there), but I refuse to pay the comical lens hood price for that 28 IS. So I just use my hand as a shade.

Gaffer it is. Off to the store.

- A


----------



## ahab1372 (May 26, 2013)

Maybe add some duct tape - as if that is the only thing holding it together.


----------



## RomainF (May 26, 2013)

ahab1372 said:


> Maybe add some duct tape - as if that is the only thing holding it together.



Ya, if you want your camera to seem real dirty/cheap, you can duct-tape part of your strap. That is the most ugly thing i've ever thing. Nevertheless, don't add to much things to your 5D, you don't wanna look fancy. 



> Great feedback, great tips. On a 1-10 scale of hell (1) to heaven (10) as far as safety goes, this place is maybe a 4. It's more like going to a bad part of the Bronx -- I'm not going to a war-torn country or anything. A snatch and grab is far more likely than any guns/knives being involved.
> 
> Already have a non-canon strap and the lens is truly dainty and nondescript. I think the tape will do it. I've seen the rock-band stickers on lens hoods as a nice 'cheapening' move (remember, hood resale values are poor, so something more destructive makes sense there), but I refuse to pay the comical lens hood price for that 28 IS. So I just use my hand as a shade.
> 
> ...



Ok. Enjoy your trip 8) !
When i go in some hot places, i try to dress as some kind of a thug (funny cause i usually work as elegant as possible), mostly with dark and worn clothes, a hood or a cap... Remember that thugs are less likely to "assault" other thugs...sad but true. 

You can also worn your gaffer by gently taking off the corners :
(my backup or anti-thugs camera. I take it when going to burning hot places. It's a small 60D.)
(A plain black camera is definitely less an eye-catcher for thugs than a non-tapped one)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 26, 2013)

Insurance is by far the best.


----------



## pwp (May 27, 2013)

This is the tape you need from 3M Scotch:
http://www.3m.com/product/information/Scotch-Black-Paper-Tape.html
http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/Adhesives/Tapes/Products/~?Ntt=235&rt=s&x=0&y=0
It's perfect for making your Mk3 more invisible. One roll will be a lifetime supply.

I have a 1 inch roll. It's a similar surface to your camera, is very obedient and leaves no residue. It follows contours and curves remarkably well. It's got a strong adhesive, but removes easily leaving no residue. I even cut thin strips to cover the red line of an L lens. It stayed put for two or three years. Who invents this stuff?

This tape was originally used in film labs where you processed 6-8 rolls of film at a time, taping the film to a plastic leader which fed into the roller drive of the processor. So it's also waterproof and does not release unwanted residues in water, heat or tough chemical environments. 

Also, to reduce the new, look-at-me pro-look of your 5D3 in low security environments, de-grip it & then tape it.

-PW


----------



## ahsanford (May 27, 2013)

pwp said:


> This is the tape you need from 3M Scotch:
> http://www.3m.com/product/information/Scotch-Black-Paper-Tape.html
> http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/Adhesives/Tapes/Products/~?Ntt=235&rt=s&x=0&y=0
> It's perfect for making your Mk3 more invisible. One roll will be a lifetime supply.
> ...



All good stuff. Ended up getting this from 3M: http://www.homedepot.com/p/3M-2-in-x-60-yds-Gaffer-s-Tape-6910/100193027#.UaJ78-tAtjY

And then covered anything with Canon, the Mark III emblem, etc. For added magic, I put a crappy tan masking tape on top of that in a few places. And then I decided Kai Wong needed to make an appearance.

The final product is attached. Fun.

The ugliest 5D3 ever? You decide.

- A


----------



## privatebydesign (May 27, 2013)

I have fairly strong views about taping. 

First, the only people who notice, in general, are other photographers and they invariably ask, why are you taping?
Second, some of the most valuable cameras in the world are taped, pre release test models are normally taped to alter their look a little.
Third, it is a fashion statement, little more. I have no time for fashion statements.
Fourth, unless you are shooting in (a) an incredibly dusty place and the tape helps reduce the problem or (b) your life is genuinely at risk from any reflective surfaces on your equipment (a war zone for instance), taping is not serving a practical purpose.
Fifth, anybody that believes a bit of tape will deter a thief is too naive to be shooting where they think they need tape. Do you honestly believe a thief who grosses $10/$20/$100 a month gives a damn if he gets $20 or $50 for the camera and lens they just stole? USA retail prices don't mean anything on the mean streets of anywhere. When I did a story on auto stereo thieves they got $50 for an Alpine, $40 for a Technics or Blaupunkt, $30 for everything else.
Sixth, taping your camera is camouflaging the wrong tool, you stand out like a sore thumb and will be a target anyway.
Seventh, and take this from somebody who has been threatened with guns, knives and sharpened screwdrivers, confidence is your only salvation, be there because you belong and walk like that too, but know when you are done and just give it up.
Eighth, as already stated, insurance is your best protection, even short term travel coverage, just make sure it covers the value of the gear you are taking. 

So do I feel there is any justification for taping? Well yes, if you fall into my fourth point it can be a good idea, but further, if taping gives you a little extra confidence then go for it, just don't let that confidence fool you into thinking you belong there.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 27, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> I have fairly strong views about taping.
> 
> First, the only people who notice, in general, are other photographers and they invariably ask, why are you taping?
> Second, some of the most valuable cameras in the world are taped, pre release test models are normally taped to alter their look a little.
> ...



Gotta agree with all of this

(but i did love the Kai lens cap!  )


----------



## Hobby Shooter (May 27, 2013)

I'm probably with privatebydesign on this one. The only thing I have done is getting myself another strap to my 5D3. It's a very ugly black and red Canon strap instead of that shiny one that spells out the whole product name. I shoot in some unsafe places, but those times I mostly make sure I am not alone.


----------



## RGF (May 27, 2013)

Great advice. I have considered use a diaper bag as a camera bag. I even would have a bottle or two in an outside pocket


----------



## pwp (May 27, 2013)

ahsanford said:


> The ugliest 5D3 ever?


You win. Without question the ugliest 5D3 on the planet. This is total overkill and will attract more attention than it deters. Get real! If you really must tape, subtle invisibility is the objective. This is getting a bit self-conscious.

privatebydesign is the one to listen to here. Insurance, total confidence and buckets of common sense will serve you better than any amount of tape. 

-PW


----------



## Dylan777 (May 27, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> How about $28 for a Delkin skin, then slap on whatever cheap tape you want, maybe with a couple of paint splashes for good measure?



I like Neuro ideas....I'll keep that in mind when is my turn to travel to places like that.


----------



## ahsanford (May 27, 2013)

I was surprised I didn't get scolded for doing this sooner. :

I liken this to the 'UV filter as lens protection' debate -- there will always be two camps on this. 

Respectfully, those in opposition to this make excellent points. I have to admit there is an element of irreverent dress-up going on here, but my original concern was lower the perception of value.

Who knows? It might get snatched anyway.

- A


----------



## EchoLocation (May 27, 2013)

the white tape on the camera and stamps are just ridiculous. A thief will not care if you have a 20D or 1DX... like others have said, they're probably looking to get about 50 dollars for it anyways, so what's the difference?
If anything the white tape is going to attract a lottttt more attention. I wouldn't stop staring at you if I saw you on the street, i'd be thinking to myself, "what does this guy have going on under that tape? what's in the rest of his bag?"
This solution doesn't make your camera look old and cheap, it makes it look like some kind of prototype test copy(besides kai.)
I think this thread has gone from semi useful, to downright ridiculous.
just get insurance, use common sense, act like you belong, and know when to give up if confronted(as said before.) I'd say the taping is just going to give you unwanted attention.


----------



## Hillsilly (May 27, 2013)

Buy some cheap metal hoods off ebay. Bash, ding, scrape, sandpaper them until they look like crap. Install on camera. Job done with no cameras being harmed.


----------



## bakker (May 27, 2013)

I just replaced my "5D Mark III" strap with one that says "Canon EOS". It does feel a little less like "look at me with my Mark III!"..


----------



## serendipidy (May 27, 2013)

Since this "hide the expensive cameras with ugly gaffers tape" advice is such common knowledge, my guess is that all but the most inept thieves would snatch the big cameras with the gaffers tape ;D


----------



## Zv (May 27, 2013)

Get one of them blackrapid r straps. The camera hangs low and discreetly out of sight, even under a jacket yet is easily accessible. Also it doesn't have a Canon logo on it. And as a bonus is saves your neck. If you see dodgy looking people just slide the camera under your coat and walk on by. 

Tape is stupid. Would you tape your watch? Your car? Your wallet? No. Exactly.


----------



## Sella174 (May 27, 2013)

If your gear has value beyond being a tool, why are you taking it to a place where it is endangered? And why are _you_ going there?


----------



## CTJohn (May 27, 2013)

I'd suggest carrying a monopod with you. I was carrying one (not extended) in a relatively rough area with my camera, and one of a group standing on a corner tried to tell me carrying a weapon is illegal. It won't help when extended and in use, but seemed to be enough to make them think.


----------



## RomainF (May 27, 2013)

Zv said:


> Tape is stupid. Would you tape your watch? Your car? Your wallet? No. Exactly.



So most of the press photographers are stupid ? Do ya really think they tape just to act like all the other ones...?
There are some good reasons to tape. And when you go in some real dangerous place because you have to be there, the more you can have a discreet and plain black camera, the more placid you feel. Not all the photographers carry a tiny Leica and have to use their big daily DSLR in every situations. Not all the photographers shoot only pictures of flower in their backyard.


----------



## Don Haines (May 27, 2013)

Why are you disguising the camera? Why not just get a simple black t-shirt with "POLICE" written on it in the language of the country? (unless people there like to shoot police)


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 27, 2013)

RGF said:


> I have considered use a diaper bag as a camera bag.



I've done that, complete with diapers. But not for disguise...I had a baby along. 

I've also gone the other way, diaper/wipes in a Lowepro Sliplock Pouch 30 on my Deluxe Technical belt. Just sayin'...


----------



## Jura (May 27, 2013)

RomainF said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > Tape is stupid. Would you tape your watch? Your car? Your wallet? No. Exactly.
> ...



I thought Press photogs often taped so that in situations where lots of photographers are at an event the bright white logos and branding dont catch the flash and create distracting elements within each others photos...?


----------



## privatebydesign (May 27, 2013)

Having worked with quite a few press photographers I'd depute the "most" label for a start.

Second, some cameras port covers are not a secure as others and do get lost, tape can help in those situations.

Mostly, the press (any) photographers that tape are doing it as a fashion statement, that is fine by me, you can do anything you want to your gear, but when I see it I think, there is an impressionable and naive wannabe, because experience has shown me that is normally the case.


----------



## Heavyweight67 (May 27, 2013)

I live in a shit-hole of a city, I still carry my 7d and 70-200 f4, I still carry my 5Diii and 70-200 f2.8....

None of them are taped.....I just use common sense of where/when I go somewhere....I don't avoid places, but if there is a choice between a dark alley or a lit street I choose the safer option...

Where I live, the people who are going to snatch or steal, don't care what you have it's just opportunistic, once they have it they will then decide if it has value...

Commonsense will do more for you, than a roll of gaffers tape...


----------



## eyeland (May 27, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Why are you disguising the camera? Why not just get a simple black t-shirt with "POLICE" written on it in the language of the country? (unless people there like to shoot police)


hahaha


----------



## RomainF (May 27, 2013)

Jura said:


> RomainF said:
> 
> 
> > Zv said:
> ...



That's actually the main purpose  .
That's a matter of courtesy and civility vis-a-vis other photographers. 



> Commonsense will do more for you, than a roll of gaffers tape...


Definitely.


----------



## vscd (May 27, 2013)

You can do whatever you want, there will always be a theft somewhere!


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 27, 2013)

vscd said:


> You can do whatever you want, there will always be a theft somewhere!



Yeah, but that wouldn't have happened if the photographer had gaffer taped the tripod to a rock.


----------



## androiduk (May 27, 2013)

When I get my red ring lens in a few months I might hit the ring with a black sharpie and instead of tape on the body, how about some thick rubber bands here and there.


----------



## sanj (May 27, 2013)

Sella174 said:


> If your gear has value beyond being a tool, why are you taking it to a place where it is endangered? And why are _you_ going there?



To make pictures which would not be available elsewhere. But obviously! Duh!
And he has full rights to take precautions.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 27, 2013)

RomainF said:


> Jura said:
> 
> 
> > RomainF said:
> ...



What a load of crap. When press photographers were using silver coloured cameras it wasn't the done thing and they are much more reflective than today's black cameras with a touch of white paint!

Look, as far as I can recollect, taping was started by war photographers where a shiny reflective surface could, literally, get you killed. Snipers loved to aim just below a shiny spot because it used to be where cap badges were. 

Press photographers do not need to tape their cameras for fear of getting shot (or reflections), their primary reason for doing it is looks, just like faded jackets and jeans are worth more to some people than new ones. It is just a "hey look at me I have been around the block so I am cool" pretentious nonsense.


----------



## jcns (May 27, 2013)

all good advice and ideas and suggestions. But mostly useless in my opinion. If you are going to a dangerous place, have insurance, and be prepared to lose your stuff.
But like some others have mentioned, if it's big and has a shiny screen on the back be prepared to let it go. Some places I have been to, they will take your p&s. 
In my experience, carry your camera in an old beat up backpack, bring one lens, batteries and cards. A pack with easy in and out access is ideal. Frame the shot in your mind, consider all settings, pull out the camera, set it up, take the shot, stuff the camera in the bag and walk away.
I have had to run from thugs until I found cops. They turned away as soon as I got next to the cops. Closest call I've had.


----------



## TAF (May 27, 2013)

ahsanford said:


> And then covered anything with Canon, the Mark III emblem, etc. For added magic, I put a crappy tan masking tape on top of that in a few places. And then I decided Kai Wong needed to make an appearance.
> 
> The final product is attached. Fun.
> 
> ...



You were doing fine right up to the point where you added the colorful stuff. The goal is stealth; adding bright colors is rather counterproductive. In other words, loose the stamps and pictures and stick with black


----------



## bdunbar79 (May 27, 2013)

All you have to do is bring a counterfeit D800. When the theives see your 1Dx and D800, they'll quickly steal the D800 due to its higher DR and RAW files, and will be satisfied so much that they'll concede your 1Dx. Simple.


----------



## serendipidy (May 27, 2013)

bdunbar79 said:


> All you have to do is bring a counterfeit D800. When the theives see your 1Dx and D800, they'll quickly steal the D800 due to its higher DR and RAW files, and will be satisfied so much that they'll concede your 1Dx. Simple.



Hahaha....yesterday I was gonna post almost the same exact thought ;D


----------



## bdunbar79 (May 27, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > All you have to do is bring a counterfeit D800. When the theives see your 1Dx and D800, they'll quickly steal the D800 due to its higher DR and RAW files, and will be satisfied so much that they'll concede your 1Dx. Simple.
> ...



 ;D :


----------



## wickidwombat (May 28, 2013)

bdunbar79 said:


> All you have to do is bring a counterfeit D800. When the theives see your 1Dx and D800, they'll quickly steal the D800 due to its higher DR and RAW files, and will be satisfied so much that they'll concede your 1Dx. Simple.



Until this post I had rated privatebydesigns posts as being the most correct
but I think you just won the arguement on all sides with this!


----------



## Dwight (May 28, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> I have fairly strong views about taping.
> 
> First, the only people who notice, in general, are other photographers and they invariably ask, why are you taping?
> Second, some of the most valuable cameras in the world are taped, pre release test models are normally taped to alter their look a little.
> ...



+1 PBD! Couldn't have said these any better!


----------



## ahsanford (May 28, 2013)

Good gravy. The hater train finally arrived. Pull no punches, gang. ;D

No worries. I appreciate the open and passionate sharing of beliefs. Great, great thread.

In hindsight, Kai was pulled from the lens cap, but I'll leave the stamps on for this trip. Insurance was always in place, anyway.

Who knew tape was to keep a war photog from being sniped? Neat. I wonder if they used tinted/matte filters or CPLs to dull the lens elements as well...

- A


----------



## privatebydesign (May 28, 2013)

ahsanford said:


> Good gravy. The hater train finally arrived. Pull no punches, gang. ;D
> 
> No worries. I appreciate the open and passionate sharing of beliefs. Great, great thread.
> 
> ...



No they didn't, and a lot of them died.


----------



## Dwight (May 28, 2013)

ahsanford said:


> Good gravy. The hater train finally arrived. Pull no punches, gang. ;D
> 
> No worries. I appreciate the open and passionate sharing of beliefs. Great, great thread.
> 
> ...



Good gravy indeed! : I'm not one to be belligerent...you can check my history...no reason to try to be a know-it-all or a tough guy online. The way I see all this is self-expression...to each his/her own...no right or wrong way of doing most photography-related stuff...a lot of this is subjective. Self-satisfaction and self-fulfillment are what I derive out of all this. 

Having said that, you asked for advise. People like PBD was spot on. To avoid long-winded posts, people affirmed what he said. You don't even care to mention (like members of this great forum is going to hunt you down and steal your adulterated 5D3) where exactly you're going (apart from a vague description of the place...could be anywhere). Good luck, buddy. Sincerely. Chill and enjoy your trip!


----------



## Astral (May 28, 2013)

since you are taking only 28mm lens youre probably not ging to do very demanding stuff like sports from your camera except its sensor. maybe you can buy the first mark 5D for the trip and sell it after the trip and count the money difference as insurance. with a cheaper camera you wont risk so much money and wil lbe able to enjoy the trip more relaxed. also maybe a small mirrorless or premium compact would do as well?


----------



## Valvebounce (May 29, 2013)

Hi guys, we went on holiday to Phoenix, took camera gear along and went walkabout in the city. When we met up with our local friend and told him where we went, he said he won't go to these places unless armed! Ignorance is bliss, if I had known this I would either not have gone to these places or would have been anxious, read obvious target! 
To be fair it was day time and well populated with other people looking busy. ???
Cheers G.


----------



## JPAZ (Nov 12, 2013)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi guys, we went on holiday to Phoenix, took camera gear along and went walkabout in the city. When we met up with our local friend and told him where we went, he said he won't go to these places unless armed! Ignorance is bliss, if I had known this I would either not have gone to these places or would have been anxious, read obvious target!
> To be fair it was day time and well populated with other people looking busy. ???
> Cheers G.



Don't know where you were in our alleged city that your friend would feel the need to be armed. There is nothing much in the "rough" neighborhoods that would compel you to walk through them. It would not be subtle. Not that the real world is without danger but huh?


----------



## chilledXpress (Nov 12, 2013)

In this day and age, it's unfortunate that doing what you love can sometimes put you at a greater risk. It's never been truer for me when out for street photography. I'd have to completely agree with PBD, gaffing the hell out of your camera draws much attention. Walking with a bit of confidence and others is far more effective. There is only one true protective measure I can take. While I don't carry while traveling abroad, I do here in California... especially at night on the street. I do have a CWP for a few different counties... most notably I always carry in San Francisco and Oakland. I also carry when in the back country while hiking. I also always travel with my brother and a friend or two when in rather sketchy areas, they carry also. We steer clear of trouble by keep situationally aware and that really is the first line of defense. The last is covered by Springfield. I'd put it under the title of have it but hope to never need it.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Nov 12, 2013)

ahsanford said:


> Hey gang,
> 
> I am off on a work trip to a beautiful but not super nice or safe place. I will have some down time, and I hope to snap some nice shots.
> 
> ...



Don't bother, as they said in Jurassic Park, to most people it's goes like this:
"Are they heavy?

Yes.

Then they're expensive, put them down."

If it is really rife with thieves any camera, P&S and iphone cam even more is ripe for picking.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Nov 12, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Insurance is by far the best.



this and also willingness to quickly let the gear go if need be


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Nov 12, 2013)

ahsanford said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > This is the tape you need from 3M Scotch:
> ...



then again, the above just might work ;D


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Nov 12, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> I have fairly strong views about taping.
> 
> First, the only people who notice, in general, are other photographers and they invariably ask, why are you taping?
> Second, some of the most valuable cameras in the world are taped, pre release test models are normally taped to alter their look a little.
> ...



+1


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Nov 12, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> RomainF said:
> 
> 
> > Jura said:
> ...



+1

(although a few sports guys do tape ones mounted above baskets at times, just in case a stray strobe bounces off and makes it stick out more, but otherwise it mostly, although not absolutely always, seemed like a hipster-sort of thing for the photo world or someone thinking they were being all experienced pro by doing it)


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Nov 12, 2013)

bdunbar79 said:


> All you have to do is bring a counterfeit D800. When the theives see your 1Dx and D800, they'll quickly steal the D800 due to its higher DR and RAW files, and will be satisfied so much that they'll concede your 1Dx. Simple.



See I've been telling you all along that more DR is useful at times for some things ;D.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi Jpaz.
One place was I believe where there was a camera shop, also after we got home there were three shootings within a couple of blocks of our Motel 6, I think near Black Canyon Highway! To be honest I don't remember exactly where the areas were, and as such perhaps I shouldn't have mentioned it. We also went walking at night in Birmingham UK and some local relatives said "you walked where last night?" with some incredulity that we weren't beaten and robbed, I'm not a small person and I know about walking with confidence and trying to not look lost or afraid, like others have said "like you belong".

Cheers Graham.



JPAZ said:


> Don't know where you were in our alleged city that your friend would feel the need to be armed. There is nothing much in the "rough" neighborhoods that would compel you to walk through them. It would not be subtle. Not that the real world is without danger but huh?


----------



## mps (Nov 12, 2013)

chilledXpress said:


> In this day and age, it's unfortunate that doing what you love can sometimes put you at a greater risk. It's never been truer for me when out for street photography. I'd have to completely agree with PBD, gaffing the hell out of your camera draws much attention. Walking with a bit of confidence and others is far more effective. There is only one true protective measure I can take. While I don't carry while traveling abroad, I do here in California... especially at night on the street. I do have a CWP for a few different counties... most notably I always carry in San Francisco and Oakland. I also carry when in the back country while hiking. I also always travel with my brother and a friend or two when in rather sketchy areas, they carry also. We steer clear of trouble by keep situationally aware and that really is the first line of defense. The last is covered by Springfield. I'd put it under the title of have it but hope to never need it.



yeah, carrying a gun makes things alot safer. i guess this is what makes americas murderrate so low, the easy access to guns.... *facepalm*

safest way to travel? be confident, be open minded, dont worry too much and BE NICE! carrying a gun - well, thats not a way to show you're a nice guy imo..... makes you more a threat - and what happenes to threats? exactly.....


----------



## Ruined (Nov 12, 2013)

Maybe this is silly, but why not just buy insurance and be careful where you leave your stuff rather than gooping it up will all of this sticky junk?


----------



## chilledXpress (Nov 12, 2013)

mps said:


> chilledXpress said:
> 
> 
> > In this day and age, it's unfortunate that doing what you love can sometimes put you at a greater risk. It's never been truer for me when out for street photography. I'd have to completely agree with PBD, gaffing the hell out of your camera draws much attention. Walking with a bit of confidence and others is far more effective. There is only one true protective measure I can take. While I don't carry while traveling abroad, I do here in California... especially at night on the street. I do have a CWP for a few different counties... most notably I always carry in San Francisco and Oakland. I also carry when in the back country while hiking. I also always travel with my brother and a friend or two when in rather sketchy areas, they carry also. We steer clear of trouble by keep situationally aware and that really is the first line of defense. The last is covered by Springfield. I'd put it under the title of have it but hope to never need it.
> ...



I guess you don't really understand the concept of a CWP. A CWP holder are not the ones out there you need to be worried about, they don't show a gun everywhere...that's the whole point, they are the law abiding citizens. My brother is a cop and I used to be one, so my understanding of this may be a little different than yours. The murderrate [sic] has little to do with the people who don't follow the law. There are many laws on the books keeping guns out of the hands of those that shouldn't have them and that has stopped no one.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi folks.
It is not guns that kill people or even bullets, it is people that kill people.
Also bear in mind that there are no shootings in the UK as most guns are illegal and you have to have a bloody good reason to own the legal ones! ;D
Oops forgot the illegal guns, yes the ones most often used to kill here in the UK and probably most other places are illegally held! 

Cheers Graham. 



chilledXpress said:


> mps said:
> 
> 
> > chilledXpress said:
> ...


----------



## RomainF (Nov 13, 2013)

That's a shame. 
I don't want to involve that beloved forum in this worldwide debate but *I wanted to share me displeasure by reading this post*. 

Having a gun while hiking in a wild environment has no relation with carrying a gun in a populated place.
So, this is it, you'd prefer to kill rather than be robbed ? To *KILL* ? To threaten with a GUN ? For a CAMERA !? 
I just can't believe what I'm reading.... By carrying that gun you assume that you're ready to kill someone and you're comfortable with that idea ? 

America has earned a bad reputation around the world and, as i can read it, it won't change anytime soon...
Reputation is based on petty crime, you know it. Whenever a politician discuss (abroad) about personal guns, you can be sure that the USA are going to be mentioned and it is never in a positive way... Remember Trayvon Martin ? I know (hope) it's been a trauma for you but that's the best exemple of stereotype that travel all around the world and that people retain for a lifetime....
All of you, fighting for being allowed to carry a death-instrument to "defend" yourselves are responsible of that stereotype.

There are illegal guns everywhere. But when everyone has his own...how can you imagine it's a better situation....?
I know this a very tricky debate 'cause we (most foreigners) have a completely opposite culture than you. But i consider that statistics are clear...


----------



## IMG_0001 (Nov 13, 2013)

My feeling is that the best way is insurance and being willing to let it go. As far as I know, some home insurance policy covers being robbed while travelling (at least in the home country). 



chilledXpress said:


> In this day and age, it's unfortunate that doing what you love can sometimes put you at a greater risk. It's never been truer for me when out for street photography. I'd have to completely agree with PBD, gaffing the hell out of your camera draws much attention. Walking with a bit of confidence and others is far more effective. There is only one true protective measure I can take. While I don't carry while traveling abroad, I do here in California... especially at night on the street. I do have a CWP for a few different counties... most notably I always carry in San Francisco and Oakland. I also carry when in the back country while hiking. I also always travel with my brother and a friend or two when in rather sketchy areas, they carry also. We steer clear of trouble by keep situationally aware and that really is the first line of defense. The last is covered by Springfield. I'd put it under the title of have it but hope to never need it.



If I was travelling with a gun, I'd make sure I would bring a good camera so I could shoot anybody trying to steal my gun...


----------



## Zv (Nov 13, 2013)

chilledXpress said:


> In this day and age, it's unfortunate that doing what you love can sometimes put you at a greater risk. It's never been truer for me when out for street photography. I'd have to completely agree with PBD, gaffing the hell out of your camera draws much attention. Walking with a bit of confidence and others is far more effective. There is only one true protective measure I can take. While I don't carry while traveling abroad, I do here in California... especially at night on the street. I do have a CWP for a few different counties... most notably I always carry in San Francisco and Oakland. I also carry when in the back country while hiking. I also always travel with my brother and a friend or two when in rather sketchy areas, they carry also. We steer clear of trouble by keep situationally aware and that really is the first line of defense. The last is covered by Springfield. I'd put it under the title of have it but hope to never need it.



There's shooting at 9mm and then there's shooting WITH a 9mm! I think you've got yours mixed up mate! 

Pepper spray would be just as effective (not that I condone that either) but there are other non lethal ways to protect yourself and your gear. Learn some Kung fu or something. 

Also why are people walking about with $3000 equipment in these dodgy areas and crack dens? What are you taking pictures of that are so important? Are you guys on assignment from the government or something? If I had to I'd use my EOS M. If it gets stolen, meh no big deal.


----------



## RLPhoto (Dec 18, 2013)

When I went on my Euro Trip early this year I gaffed my equipment. No one gave a second thought about my gear but many did notice the camera buff with the 70-200L II + 5D2 in the same tour group.  I think its worth gaffing your gear an extra bit of stealth. Here was the thread then.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,15224.30.html


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 18, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> When I went on my Euro Trip early this year I gaffed my equipment. No one gave a second thought about my gear but many did notice the camera buff with the 70-200L II + 5D2 in the same tour group.  I think its worth gaffing your gear an extra bit of stealth. Here was the thread then.
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,15224.30.html



One note from having done exactly what you've done is that the gaffer came off perfectly cleanly from the main body surface of my 5D3, logo, bottom, etc., it left very minor sticky residue on the grippy textured surfaces. It did come off without harsh chemicals and looks as new, it but was a bit of a pain.

But I also gaffered up my camera strap as well to cheapen the look, and the rubbery side of the strap that sticks to your neck was nearly ruined by the gaffer -- it came off like warm chewing gum and left a ton behind. I needed a toothbrush and a comical amount of Goo Gone to save it.

So my advice would be to surgically cover badges, red rings and product identifiers like some have shown, but under no circumstances should you go crazy with the gaffer to make the camera look like it's altogether broken, has a busted corner, etc.

- A


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 18, 2013)

chilledXpress said:


> In this day and age, it's unfortunate that doing what you love can sometimes put you at a greater risk. It's never been truer for me when out for street photography. I'd have to completely agree with PBD, gaffing the hell out of your camera draws much attention. Walking with a bit of confidence and others is far more effective. There is only one true protective measure I can take. While I don't carry while traveling abroad, I do here in California... especially at night on the street. I do have a CWP for a few different counties... most notably I always carry in San Francisco and Oakland. I also carry when in the back country while hiking. I also always travel with my brother and a friend or two when in rather sketchy areas, they carry also. We steer clear of trouble by keep situationally aware and that really is the first line of defense. The last is covered by Springfield. I'd put it under the title of have it but hope to never need it.



So someone knifes you in the back when you are not looking, kills you, takes the gun, and leaves the camera behind...... guess it works, the camera is safe....


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 18, 2013)

Article on stolen camera gear.....

http://petapixel.com/2013/12/17/lenstag-infographic-breaks-gear-stolen-gear-gets-stolen/

And by the way, Christmas is the peak for stealing things from vehicles....


----------



## Zv (Dec 18, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Article on stolen camera gear.....
> 
> http://petapixel.com/2013/12/17/lenstag-infographic-breaks-gear-stolen-gear-gets-stolen/
> 
> And by the way, Christmas is the peak for stealing things from vehicles....



I didnt know about lenstag. Need to check that out. Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## mrsfotografie (Dec 18, 2013)

America and guns :'(


----------



## pdirestajr (Dec 18, 2013)

RomainF said:


> That's a shame.
> I don't want to involve that beloved forum in this worldwide debate but *I wanted to share me displeasure by reading this post*.
> 
> Having a gun while hiking in a wild environment has no relation with carrying a gun in a populated place.
> ...



Hi, I'm an American. I've lived most of my adult life in NYC/ Brooklyn. I've never touched a gun or even been in a room with one. So let's not start grouping all "Americans" together. :


----------



## JPAZ (Dec 18, 2013)

Can we please move away from this debate?

I was wondering if anyone had any first hand experience with Lenstag? This looks like a reasonable thing but I have some questions:

-If this is "free" who pays for their service (there's got to be some overhead just maintaining the database / website)?
-As one who has been the victim of identity theft, I am very reluctant to put ANY information into the cloud. I wonder if someone, for example, could access theses serial numbers and claim their lens was stolen (not the real owner who posted it into Lenstag) or use this information for some other purpose that I am not devious enough to figure out?

My insurer has serial numbers and purchase prices already.


----------



## cayenne (Dec 18, 2013)

RomainF said:


> Having a gun while hiking in a wild environment has no relation with carrying a gun in a populated place.
> So, this is it, you'd prefer to kill rather than be robbed ? To *KILL* ? To threaten with a GUN ? For a CAMERA !?
> I just can't believe what I'm reading.... By carrying that gun you assume that you're ready to kill someone and you're comfortable with that idea ?


Quick answer, yes.

Longer answer, if they hadn't been doing something criminal like that, they'd be in no danger of getting shot by someone defending themselves. If someone is robbing me, I default to thinking I'm in fear also of my life, and given the opportunity, sure...shoot them. 
And you are correct, if you carry a gun, you don't shoot to wound or brandish to scare someone, you shoot to kill. If you don't have that mindset, then, you should not carry, and you are more of a danger with gun than without in that case.


----------



## BL (Dec 18, 2013)

this thread is hopelessly off topic. can it please get locked?


----------



## JPAZ (Dec 18, 2013)

So no experience with Lenstag, anyone?


----------

